# Couple More Grunts



## myingling (Jun 18, 2017)

first set is ingrown bark maple and second set flamed osage

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 18, 2017)

Mike,
Good looking as always!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2017)

Nicely done Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 15, 2017)

Love the maple Mike. Great work as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 15, 2017)

Tremendous craftsmanship, and photography! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 17, 2017)

Gotta take the maple on this one. They kind of remind me of deer antler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

